# Louisville, Kentucky OIS (cut and dry)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Louisville, Kentucky — Kentucky State Police on Tuesday released body camera video showing Louisville Metro Police officers fatally shooting a man in the Jacobs neighborhood. The shooting happened May 30 in the 3600 block of Georgetown Place. According to LMPD, officers responded to reports of a stolen vehicle near Georgetown Circle and Berry Boulevard in the Jacobs neighborhood on May 30. The suspects in the car then took off running, and one of them brandished a gun. That suspect, identified as 32-year-old Ryan Bernal, was shot by officers and died at the hospital.


----------

